# Bau Anleitung und Tipps für Solar Ventilator



## Basell (9. Juni 2014)

*Bau Anleitung und Tipps für Solar Ventilator*

Ich habe folgenden Artikel gesehen auf Amazon oder eher gesagt danach gesucht 
Weil habe leider immer Hohe Strom Kosten  Wer den nicht Heut zu Tage.

Daher wollte ich gerne eine Lüftung im Zimmer haben für das Zimmer das per Solar Funktioniert. Aber leider findet man nichts Ordentliches nur so kinder Spielzeuge wie dieses hier
Solar-Windkraftanlage SOL-60 Bausatz incl. Zub.: Amazon.de: Spielzeug


Aber dies wird wohl kaum Leistung bringen  weil laut Google soll diese Bau Produkte meist viel zu Schwache Solar Panel haben. Die sehr Empfindlich sind.


Nun war ich am Überlegen selber eines zu Bauen, mit vielleicht normalen Lüftern vom Computer die ich Übrig habe. 
Es ist mir bewusst das ich kaum Geschwindigkeit raus holen kann und dadurch auch nicht viel Leistung bringt. Aber ersten finde ich es Fun so ein Projekt mal zu Starten und zum andern würde es einen kleinen Effekt haben


----------



## alexissss (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bau Anleitung und Tipps für Solar Ventilator*

fals es nur ein tischventilator sein soll tut es doch auch ein 160er gehäuselüfter

ansonsten kannste ja da mal rein schaun http://www.solarzellen-shop.de/index.html


----------



## Basell (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bau Anleitung und Tipps für Solar Ventilator*

Es soll ja direkt an die Solarzellen 
Also ohne Umschaltgerät


----------

